# Quick Articulating Chip Shield



## dlane (Mar 3, 2016)

had some spare indicator holding parts laying around ( after getting a noga ) and wanted to contain flying chips so I made this , think I got the bends a little to hot on the lexan but it will work.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sorry for the bad pic


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## RobertHaas (Mar 6, 2018)

so simple and I have 4 of those mag holders I picked up on sale at Harbor Frieghts

My flood coolant works wonderful but what a dang mess it makes, I am going to build a series of overlapping shields using your design tweaked a bit.


----------



## DougD (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice set-up, I like the flexibility of it.

doug


----------

